
Show HN: P2P delivery for international migrant population - 9780vikrantmars
https://www.flyoutapp.com/
======
truej
Nice idea. Definitely useful.

How will the traveller be paid - through the app or privately by bank
transfer?

And how do you plan to make money with it - Sell the app? Or keep a small
amount of the money transferred by GooglePay/ApplePay/WhateverPay?

~~~
9780vikrantmars
Standard price per item (restricted to 2kgs by weight not size) = 25$ - 5$
(FlyOut %) = 20$ = Traveler FlyOut takes 5$ cut and 3% on tips. Escrow
transactions which means when the sender pays the money is held back until the
task of the traveller is complete and then released after the receiver of the
goods gives the clearance.

